# Mega Man



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

Everybody loves the blue bomber,name your favorite classic MM or any from the Mega Man X series.


Favorite classic Mega Man 5 then there was Mega Man X 2 

25 years of gaming classic,when will there be more MM games anyone here have any idea?

[video=youtube;0y1hUKlYDIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y1hUKlYDIw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2013)

2 is my favorite, followed by 3. I've heard they are making a Mega Man 11, but I haven't looked into it, 9 was really good but I didn't really care for 10.

[video=youtube;EuxfQjJ-3DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuxfQjJ-3DM[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

MM 11 would be awesome I hope they do make it!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2013)

As long as 11 is better than 10, I'd be happy. I need to download 9 again, I sold my Wii a while back and haven't played it since. I'll probably try and get 1,5, and 6 for my NES first though.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

yea im only lacking 2 and 4 for the NES still play the ones I own once in a while,they never seem to get old enough to were Ill never play them again.


----------



## longman (Jan 29, 2013)

Loooooooooooooooooove Megaman. 2 for NES is my favorite. I always owned Metal Man and Air Man. Flash Man was a bitch though.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 19, 2013)

anyone needing NES games and has an android phone can download an emulator and roms to their hearts content. Mini hdmi on your phone or one of those $50 android pcs on a stick can run all those games smoothly on your big screen. Ive been itching for some Super Mario Bros and Megaman action.


----------



## CMPunk (Mar 26, 2013)

wow i can't belive my eyes megaman BEST IN THE FUCKING WORLD EVERY GAME THE BIGGEST THINK THAT PISSES ME OFF IS THAT THEY NEVER MENTIONED ZERO KILLING EVERYONE BEFORE X SHOWED UP X5 TELL WHOLE STORY WAS GOING TO BE LAST ONE BUT THEY FUCKED UP.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 28, 2013)

whoah... get the fuck outta here, megaman still has a series.


----------



## CMPunk (Mar 31, 2013)

holy fucking shit after this thread i decided to look up the blue bomber and a new game is in the works as i type this i'm gonna come up with a strain based of the mega man series like calling a megaman strain lets say blueberry mixed with ppp for the power of plasma lol


----------

